# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Sting and Wolf Trap

## JEK

We went to the middle show of a three night run. He never disappoints. 






*Setlist*


SHARE SETLIST 
Message in a BottleEnglishman in New YorkEvery Little Thing She Does Is MagicAll This TimeIf It's LoveFor Her LoveRushing WaterIf I Ever Lose My Faith in YouFields of GoldBrand New DayShape of My HeartHeavy Cloud No Rain

oWalking on the MoonSo LonelyDesert RoseKing of PainEvery Breath You TakeEncore:RoxanneFragile

----------


## KevinS

We know his former chef.

----------


## GMP62

He’s amazing in concert. We saw him in concert at MSG years ago. Annie Lennox opened for him. He’s such a great artist and performer!

----------


## Tiffany

We saw him in Virginia Beach on Wednesday. It was an amazing show.

----------


## NancySC

July 6 & 7, 2022,  I had dinner on the grounds of his Tuscan estate called Il Palagio, a party for 150 who came from the USA, Canada, the UK & the Bahamas, at the invitation of a long time friend...after a fabulous dinner in a greenhouse, we made our way to where the stage was set for him to perform.  Winds whipping branches, leaves off the trees surrounding us & him on stage, the rains that hadn't fallen for months, all of a sudden were there with lightning in the distance.  One song, only one & I can't tell you what it was !  Off we all went into his & Trudie's villa while the storm raged & a fallen tree on the exit road was removed so we could leave for our hotels in the provided transport.  But we had the next nite to look forward to after the cocktails & dinner that was to be somewhere else on the estate followed by Andrea Bocelli & ?   Alas, early next morning, an email from the party planner that Covid continued to fell some guests who following the rules on the estate tested daily, Friday nite events all cancelled.  Tres disappointment !  Sometimes I think it was all a dream, waiting for 2 years that the party was delayed because of Covid, yet the miles in my AA account, my no symptoms, but tested + for Covid a few days after return all happened.   I must find out from my niece who was with me said that 1 song was !

And for those who have never been to FLR Peretola airport...so modern inside...but no other way to get on or off your plane, but stairs to & from the tarmac.  Just as archaic as the city.  Surprising...

----------

